# Make your own chinrest ideas



## mbculhane (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi my poodle friends! I've seen some fab chin rests at my various shows but there is no where to buy them in the UK so I wondered if anyone had made there own and could talk about how. Alternately do you own a chin rest and could you give me an idea of its basic construction. Many thanks mb


----------



## Huxtable (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't have any experience with them, but have you tried searching the internet? I'm sure a company wouldn't mind shipping internationally. 

You may already do this, but I think some people just use head/neck bolster pillows... might be able to cut down one to size and re-sew it, or just sew one yourself.

good luck


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

I use this pillow
HoMedics USA | SqÜsh® Tube Pillow (blue). I got mine off of ebay though.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I feel dumb... but what do you use the chin rest for? when you're working on the tk or something?


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

My dog uses my cleavage as a chin rest when I work on his TK.


----------



## ambitious groomer (Mar 21, 2011)

Lol! torti that made my evening


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Haha but is that what they're planning on using the chinrest for?


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

This is where I got mine and love it. Clearview Creations
Started using it at 9 weeks and she sleeps while I groom sometimes. If its not up yet she tries to put her face in my hand or on my chest. It would be totally worth the cost to ship and it is very sturdy and will last forever. Good luck!


----------



## Huxtable (Feb 19, 2012)

Sawyersmomma said:


> I feel dumb... but what do you use the chin rest for? when you're working on the tk or something?


yea they're used to more easily put in the top knot. Groomers in particular use them, as they can be attached to the table... I've seen them on groomer websites

They also have top knot pillows that are basically smaller silk/satin versions of the neck pillows people use on a plan or when recovering from a neck injury... I've seen them on general dog hair accessories/grooming websites


here's a pic or two:


















_poodle pic from: standard-poodle.net/poodlemoments/page2_03.html_


----------



## Blind monkey kennel (May 8, 2021)

Sawyersmomma said:


> I feel dumb... but what do you use the chin rest for? when you're working on the tk or something?


 Yes and when standing to cut


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Oops. I think the recommendation algorithm served up a ten year old thread. I'm closing it, as none of the original participants have posted to the forum recently.


----------

